# Next step after you pass PE exam.



## said.dinouch

Can you please help me understand the next steps to get registered/licensed? 
I submitted an application for the MA board 6 months ago, I provided everything (experience, references, fees, etc...). I got approved to sit for PE exam which I took and passed.

Now, in order to get licensed, do I need to submit another application? Timeline to get the licence? Thank you!


----------



## ptatohed

I'm in CA but I wouldn't think you need to do anything further. If you passed the exam, you should be licensed. 

Have you checked the state's license look-up to see if you are registered? 






Board of Registration of Professional Engineers and Land Surveyors


We establish and enforce the standards for engineers and land surveyors. Our job is to ensure the quality of our licensees. Our priority is the health, safety, and welfare of the public.




www.mass.gov





In CA, there are actually 4 parts to the (Civil) PE exam: A "take-home", the National 8-hr, the state Survey, and the state Seismic. Is it possible that MA also has something like the "take-home" exam that you have not done yet? 

I'd call the state board and ask. Good luck.


----------

